# Sea Ice, the Jet Stream, and our snowy, cold Spring



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 27, 2013)

Thought this article was interesting: http://www.wunderground.com/news/sea-ice-loss-20130326


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes it is thanks, I wonder why this is happening not.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2013)

I ate hamburger helper yesterday for the first time in probably 10 years, and today I woke up with a sore throat.

Conclusion?  Hamburger Helper causes sore throats.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I ate hamburger helper yesterday for the first time in probably 10 years, and today I woke up with a sore throat.
> 
> Conclusion? Hamburger Helper causes sore throats.



LOL!

I'd say that any person with a mind towards critical thinking would have to have a bit of skepticism out of any climate research coming from British Government Scientist given the recent scandal about how they were blatantly manipulating data to further their hypothesis on for personal economic gains. 

Bottomline, they don't know.....


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

The last time I checked Rutgers was not in Great Britain, but whatever. I'm sure they have no idea where the Jet Stream currently is right now, either. We scientists just make crap up all the time.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

We are all totally just in research for the money. It pays LOTS.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 28, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> We are all totally just in research for the money. It pays LOTS.



Don't bother. You haven't been around for some of the endless, circular commentary on this subject on this forum.  Enjoy the skiing banter here, but if you want to have informed discussions about real science this isn't the place. Your energy can be better spent.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, debating climatology on the internet was not on my list of things I really wanted to do. But in a moment of weakness...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> We are all totally just in research for the money. It pays LOTS.



True, but unless one's reserach is able to lead to the securing of grants and/or is viewed by one's employer(s) as being worthwhile/ having potential, then often one's job security can be in question. Having 3 Ph.D'd academics in my family has shown me all too well over the years of the pressure to deliver "results"  Let alone some of the private sector pressure for results that I see, hear, and read about in biological and materials research areas that effect what I do in my office.

I 100% believe that scientific research is incredibly important and needed.  However to think that it's not a business, and that pressure to turn a hypothesis into results that can then be used to obtain not just more knowledge, but also profit is a bit shortsited IMHO.  I also believe that climate change is occurring, but then again climate change has always been occurring. We just don't know, and frankly may be too ignorant to think that we can change (or should change) what very well may be the earth itself going through a "normal" cycle of climate that it's likely been through 100's, if not 1000's of times before in the last few million years. It makes one think BIG picture for sure!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2013)

drjeff said:


> True, but unless one's reserach is able to lead to the securing of grants and/or is viewed by one's employer(s) as being worthwhile/ having potential, then often one's job security can be in question. Having 3 Ph.D'd academics in my family has shown me all too well over the years of the pressure to deliver "results" Let alone some of the private sector pressure for results that I see, hear, and read about in biological and materials research areas that effect what I do in my office.
> 
> I 100% believe that scientific research is incredibly important and needed. However to think that it's not a business, and that pressure to turn a hypothesis into results that can then be used to obtain not just more knowledge, but also profit is a bit shortsited IMHO. I also believe that climate change is occurring, but then again climate change has always been occurring. We just don't know, and frankly may be too ignorant to think that we can change (or should change) what very well may be the earth itself going through a "normal" cycle of climate that it's likely been through 100's, if not 1000's of times before in the last few million years. It makes one think BIG picture for sure!



Booya!!!! Couldn't have said it better.

Now, we can ski!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Mar 28, 2013)

Hume would hate this thread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Don't bother. You haven't been around for some of the endless, circular commentary on this subject on this forum.  Enjoy the skiing banter here, but if you want to have informed discussions about real science this isn't the place. Your energy can be better spent.



+1 up it just keep going to the thread unfortunately gets locked.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I 100% believe that scientific research is incredibly important and needed.  However to think that it's not a business, and that pressure to turn a hypothesis into results that can then be used to obtain not just more knowledge, but also profit is a bit shortsited IMHO.  I also believe that climate change is occurring, but then again climate change has always been occurring. We just don't know, and frankly may be too ignorant to think that we can change (or should change) what very well may be the earth itself going through a "normal" cycle of climate that it's likely been through 100's, if not 1000's of times before in the last few million years. It makes one think BIG picture for sure!



That is a 100% balanced and reasonable response at looking at both sides of the issue.

Of course, if everyone felt this way, global governments wouldn't be able to massively increase taxes on corporations and private citizens, create jobs for their cronies through patronage, seize financial assets, and otherwise fraudulently stuff their coffers with $$$$ all in the name of doing "good" for the planet.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 22, 2013)

I hate spring.....wish it'd go from dumping to 80 with 4-6' perfect surf then back to winter (although I do like Fall)

Most have this romantic idea of spring with all the warmth, pastels, tulips, birds chirping....but in reality is cold, raw, windy and just nasty....


----------



## bigbog (May 27, 2013)

You'd be surprised SQ,
Once one gets away from all the crap in the air in many cities, towns..and near highways....and you really can notice a difference.


----------

